# what kind of movement is the Laco 21?



## wilson_smyth

The lower end Laco Fliegers used to have miyota movements. now they show on the site as having a "Laco 21" automatic movement. Anyone advise what a "Laco 21" movement is, its quality and if its generally good?


----------



## logan2z

You probably want to read this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=862188


----------

